# My Freestyle Edge Algs



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2008)

I've compiled all the algs (in fact, all of them are commutators, some in disguise) I know and use for freestyle 3-cycle edges here.

I suppose BH will give a better list, but since Chris H. already posted his corner comms I wanted to post a list of edges... I've wanted to do this for a while, too, but it ended up being relatively little (unadorned with explanations, examples [yet], etc.)


----------



## LarsN (Mar 3, 2008)

That's very nice and usefull. Some of those algs(coms) work really well for me and my BLD style. Thanks.

Even though I use freestyle myself the only one I use that aren't in your list is: R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' <UF, RU, BU> and the mirrored one(I plan to learn the inverse, but I haven't yet).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2008)

LarsN said:


> That's very nice and usefull. Some of those algs(coms) work really well for me and my BLD style. Thanks.
> 
> Even though I use freestyle myself the only one I use that aren't in your list is: R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' <UF, RU, BU> and the mirrored one(I plan to learn the inverse, but I haven't yet).


That's [M , U R' U' ] conjugated by r.  I should probably add that and its inverses/mirrors, though, because they're finger-tricky algs that cover a lot of common buffers...
But really, there are too many others to cover.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > That's very nice and usefull. Some of those algs(coms) work really well for me and my BLD style. Thanks.
> ...



I'm not surprised that it was a commutator. I only get the most basics of coms, so I didn't know how to write it. I use it because it's fingertrick friendly, most people already use it as an OLL.


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 5, 2008)

Help for two 2-cycles

(1 9) UF DF (2 11) UL DB

I tried to do set-up first:	
DL'D'L
then (F2L2)x3
L'DL'D'

is there a way to do this faster?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 5, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> Help for two 2-cycles
> 
> (1 9) UF DF (2 11) UL DB
> 
> ...


U R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2

I suggest F'LF setup, but I'd probably have done B2 D R2 first (wow, that would have been a bad choice!).

(Hey, nice, you edited it to DB in time!  )


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 5, 2008)

That was fast... Nice.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 5, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> Help for two 2-cycles
> 
> (1 9) UF DF (2 11) UL DB
> 
> ...



I would do:

setup: F U F'
alg: M' U2 M2 U2 M'
undo setup: F U' F'


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 7, 2008)

*quick help*

Is this even possible?

for CP: (1 8)(2 7)

it happened to me once during practice.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 7, 2008)

if you're using Macky's numbering scheme, that's pretty easy

B2 as setup
U2 H perm 
B2


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup from Macky's site

for CP? 

(UFL DBL) (UFR DBR) not sure what you mean by H permutation?

you mean H for PLL (M2UM2U2M2UM2) from the same site?


----------



## tim (Mar 7, 2008)

Blue Transaparent said:


> Yup from Macky's site
> 
> for CP?
> 
> ...



Yes, he meant the PLL-alg.

Actually you solve your corners with B2 U2 B2 and use the H-PLL to fix the edges, you messed up.


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow... it works!!
never thought of it that way, you guys are great.

Thanks a mil Tim/Pedro


----------

